
Show HN: A real-time collaborative drawing canvas made with Elixir and Phoenix - accordeiro
https://remote-draw.herokuapp.com/
======
accordeiro
Hi, everyone – wanted to get a sense of how many simultaneous users this setup
can handle using with a single Heroku dyno. State management is far from ideal
(and very unstable), but was something I could hack away pretty quickly. Let
me know your thoughts, and I'd be happy to share the codebase if anyone has
interest :)

Thanks!

------
juhatl
You mention that the state management is far from ideal. How did you choose to
manage state in this project (or is there a GitHub repo to have a look at)?

------
rlander
Interesting project. Congrats! Can you link to the GitHub repo?

